# NYC Poison Dart Frog March Meetup this Friday



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*NYC Poison Dart Frog March Meetup 3/20/15*
Date & Time: Friday, March 20 at 7:00pm 
Location: *Fauna NYC*, 265 West 87 St, New York, New York 10024

Fauna is located at 265 W 87th Street (between Broadway & West End Avenue) in Manhattan. Fauna's website is Fauna NYC. The closest subway stop is the number 1 train at 86th Street & Broadway. Fauna's phone number is 212-877-2473. If you haven't visited Fauna before, they sell dart frogs, bugs, plants and frogger supplies if you need them. They also sell exotic birds, reptiles, tropical fish and even corals.

*Idris Brown* will give a presentation on poison dart frog nutrition and supplements.

There will be an auction after the presentation. We are accepting donations of plant cuttings and other frog-related items for the auction. All proceeds will go to a poison dart frog conservation project (to be determined).

This event is open to the public, as such there may be young people in attendance. It's a good thing to share our interest and knowledge with the next generation of hobbyists. You can bring wine/beer but please refrain from drinking until after the young people have left. We don't want to create any problems for our host, so we would appreciate your cooperation.

Hope to see you on the 20th...


----------



## rvsur (Dec 13, 2010)

What time do these usually run until?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

we usually have a presentation starting at about 7:30-8 take a break and then have a conservation auction and we stand around talk frogs and drink til we get kicked out at around 11:30 or midnight.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Julio thanks for this begonia.. I will be bringing about 7 leaves.. You can have them for auction or what ever..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

No prob Tobin, Thanks for the donation


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Somebody bring bean beetles I let my culture go and now need them back,lol..


----------

